# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Terrins workbook of becoming a dream yogi

## Terrin

Oh man I cannot wait! IS the first lesson up?! Yes it is I'm going to read it and practice right now.

----------


## Terrin

Version 2: Feel an Intense World. I should be able to go over this one quickly as the concepts are the same as above. However this version will deal with the sense of touch.
Level 1) Sit in a quiet setting as above. Now notice the physical sensations that come to you as obvious and that you already were aware of before starting. The normal touch related sensations we are aware of are itching, pain, hunger, cold and those impulses that warn us that we should change our environment. List in your mind all of the most obvious sensations, such as back pain, dry mouth, itchy nose. Now close your eyes, and start noticing the subtle sensations you had not been fully aware of. Notice obvious things at first, like the pressure of your bottom sitting on a surface, then move to subtle things such as being aware that your left sock has slipped down, or that one shoe is tighter than the other. List in your head at least 12 things you were feeling and had not been fully aware of.
Level 2) Repeat level 1, but try to maintain full awareness of as many of these touch related sensations as you can at one time.
Level 3) Repeat level 2, but this time with your eyes open and other distractions to make it more challenging.
Level 4) Lay in bed before sleep and start this meditation. If you fall asleep before you are done that is fine. Start by trying to feel your left foot, then your right foot, and in order, your knees, you hips, your shoulders, elbows hands. Do not move them about in order to feel them. You should be able to feel the bedding or gravity or dry skin at each place. You never really focus on being aware of what each small part of the body is feeling. 
Level 5) Repeat level 4 however, you should now work on being able to move through every portion of your body, and perceive the sensations from every small joint and part all the way down to you little toes. Work your way through your entire body starting with the toes. Get to where you can become fully aware of any physical sensory impulse from even the most minor contact with part of your body.

Observations: Every time I start any meditative process, a small point of pressure appears between the center of my eyebrows. Every body part I focus on seems to become numb. A ring in my ears, although I don't think it's really a ringing, I think it's just a frequency.. a high frequency I can hear, I like to call it "the sound of silence".

Level 1: My feet tingle, only my legs are cold.. I can hear the sound of silence. My eyes seem to have gone into rem mode. I can feel hair moving on my leg, I'm guessing from being rustled up from the previous sitting position I was in. There is a tightness behind my right ear, I noticed my jaw is tight.. I lossen it the pressure lessens but not entirely. My feet have gone from tingling to minor itching. Only my legs seem to be cold, my knees up to my shoulders seem to have a different temperature. My tongue, I never noticed this before, actually sits between the gap of my lower and upper teeth. That's all I can report for right now. Will report on Level 2 and 3 tonight.

----------

